

Forget chocolate on Valentine’s Day, try semen - oneiroscopist
http://retractionwatch.wordpress.com/2011/04/06/forget-chocolate-on-valentines-day-try-semen-says-surgery-news-editor-retraction-resignation-follow/

======
oneiroscopist
Bizarre story, but interesting implication

